# Best second dog choice



## socketpockets (Mar 12, 2013)

I just recently got my first baby, and she's quite a sweetheart. She gets along well with all animals and so I don't think I'd have a problem with her, but I'm about to get another puppy and was wondering what everyone's opinion was of whether I should get another female or a male. Which would be less likely to fight with her? Having puppies won't be an issue since I plan on getting my girl fixed. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I was told a male/female combo is best.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes definitely, most times opposite sexes work best.
But I would get the male neutered also.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Male and female get along best. Depends on the dogs also. Maybe take her along to help pick out new puppy and see who she picks.


----------



## socketpockets (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's input. I'll probably go with a male then. I really like the idea of taking her along to let her pick one out. I'm going to do that I think.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I have two females and they get along great! I've also had boy/girl labs and they got along great. two males not so great.
All dogs are obviously different tho


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They say male/female. I think that works best for the majority, but also depends on the dog/dogs. I have 3 females, 1 male, they all get along fine.


----------



## FantasiaFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

I have two female chis and a male german shepherd. The two girls love their brother. They love each other - but they tend to doing more biting then licking each other.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My 3 are all female and everyone gets along great! 

Hope and Ruby were together for some time before we got Eden and I would go as far as saying that they could be considered a "bonded pair" and might not do well without each other. 

Eden can be like the annoying little sister and sometimes they get frustrated with each other but other than that, which I find normal, everyone likes each other.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The one thing besides the obvious socialization, exposure & training, which helps
dogs of the same sex get along well is neutering & spaying. Most of the pups on
this forum are spayed & neutered, so most same sex households have no issues.
I truly think it makes a HUGE difference in the dogs' behavior.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All 3 of my females aren't spayed.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

TLI said:


> All 3 of my females aren't spayed.


No one said it's impossible for intact bitches to get along. I'm speaking from
personal experience with rescuing, pet sitting and years of owning dogs, and
speaking with other pet lovers, most times opposite sexes get along best, but 
that does not mean same sex dogs can't live in harmony together, it's a case 
by case type of thing, there are too many variables, but in general this is what
I've seen and therefore prefer to recommend to go with opposite sexes when it
comes to novice owners.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> No one said it's impossible for intact bitches to get along. I'm speaking from
> personal experience with rescuing, pet sitting and years of owning dogs, and
> speaking with other pet lovers, most times opposite sexes get along best, but
> that does not mean same sex dogs can't live in harmony together, it's a case
> ...


I was just making the comment that my 3 females aren't spayed, and they get along fine. I don't think I said that anyone said that it isn't possible.  I think we all suggested male/female is said to do better. Geez. Nevermind. I'll stick to commenting on pics, and leave the rest to the "more experienced."


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

TLI said:


> I was just making the comment that my 3 females aren't spayed, and they get along fine. I don't think I said that anyone said that it isn't possible.  I think we all suggested male/female is said to do better. Geez. Nevermind. I'll stick to commenting on pics, and leave the rest to the "more experienced."




You seem very offended by my comment. That was not at all my intent T, so I apologize, truly.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think male/female too, I have 4 chi's, 2 are gonna be 5 and they are bff's, and then I have a 1 yr old chi Leo who was left out a lot so I got him a playmate from the same breeder and they love each other so much!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

I have 4 females, 1 male. They get on great, all spayed and neutered. We oringinallt had 1 male, 1 female, when the 2nd female came along she was left out a little. But when we had the other 2 girls she has now joined them. So all happy.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I have x 4, 2 girls & 2 boys (all 'fixed') and they absolutely adore each other with never a cross word, snap or snarl, just playing and more playing.

If you find a girl that you fall in love with, or your girl 'chooses' another girl, do not be afraid to get her ... Chis (once desexed) seem to be the ONLY breed I've ever encountered who can live in a mixed pack & adore each other, regardless of the number of the little ratbags.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

We have 3 female chi's (all spayed) and one female Sheltie. (also spayed) The sheltie gets 'irritated' with the youngest chi, but never any problems. Just a quick snark, like 'leave me alone'!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have three females and one male. I got two females a week apart and it worked out well but there have been times they have really fought. I added Lola when they were nine and she fit right in. I got Linus when they were 11 they accepted him pretty quickly but when he gets to wild they put him in their place.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a female and a male but they are litter mates so maybe I am cheating  They looooove each other, you can really feel it.
For some reason I wouldn't get 2 males but I think 2 females are fine, although in my mind a male and female always sounds better, even for humans.
In a perfect world I'd have a boy then a girl and then twins (boy and girl again) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I think two neutered males get along best but since you already have a female...male/female would be my recommendation. Females tend to be more "moody" & opinionated. Not always the case obviously but in general.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I only have 1 chi (mix), but all together I have 2 females and 1 male. Max has always tolerated Maggie, who is more of a people dog, and is a bit of a loner. When I brought Stella home she and Maggie became bestest best friends. Max and Stella play sometimes, but he's pretty much an outsider, I think. Were I to get another pup, I think I would go for a boy, simply in hopes that he would have someone on his side. Haha


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

My boy is definitely the sweeter of the two so I would recommend a boy purely for personality as I've heard that boys tend to be sweeter and girls more independent and opinionated, which is certainly the case with mine. They both get on great. Mylo doesn't like other dogs (other than Willow) much but it's definitely more pronounced when he meets males, even though he is neutered.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> I have x 4, 2 girls & 2 boys (all 'fixed') and they absolutely adore each other with never a cross word, snap or snarl, just playing and more playing.
> 
> If you find a girl that you fall in love with, or your girl 'chooses' another girl, do not be afraid to get her ... Chis (once desexed) seem to be the ONLY breed I've ever encountered who can live in a mixed pack & adore each other, regardless of the number of the little ratbags.


My dad used to call my first chi 'Ratbag'... She would get really excited and jump up to give kisses


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I hav 3 females & they get along perfectly!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Boy/girl pairings are usually recommended but I dont think its as important with Chi's then it is with some other breeds. Alot of breeds suffer same sex aggression but Chi's tend to enjoy being in a mixed pack!
IME its more important to take the personality of your dog into account. My boy and girl Chi's took forever to like each other because he was abit of a bully and she was quite timid. However my girl Chiweenie gets on with both of them coz she is laidback and doesnt like conflict.
I paid very close attention to personalities when I got my last pup (another Chiweenie) and he has fitted perfectly. He is very laid back, not at all pushy, easy going and so doesnt intimidate Heidi or back down from Adam.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I have 2 boys, neither of whom has been fixed, one of 11 months and one of 4 months. Love each other to bits. As everyone on here may remember humping was an issue for the first 2 or so weeks, nothing since. (Older humping younger, no doubt younger will be humping older at some point!) I'm praying to god that they will always get on this well. I've been very lucky. I read the paperwork that came with number 2 the other day, I did everything wrong! It's nicely numbered, let the dogs see each other for a while first, introduce them in short stages etc etc. I went Rolo here's your brother.....plonk. Oh well! It's worked so far!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

